# Suzy Kolber, Michele Tafoya Dumped As "MNF" Sideline Reporters



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's a link to the report that Suzy and Michele have been re-assigned:

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=350223


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IMHO...

The entire concept of Side-line reports in football, has run it's course.
They all should be "re-assigned"


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IMHO...
> 
> The entire concept of Side-line reports in football, has run it's course.
> They all should be "re-assigned"


I agree... there are to many people covering games these days. Two in the booth is enough!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually like both women... but have never been a big fan of the sideline reporter. I always am anticipating getting back to the game whenever any network throws reporting to the sideline for commentary, regardless of the reporter doing the gig.

Hopefully these women will get a stronger position within the network so we can still see them... and hopefully this will be the end of sideline interruptions rather than replacing them with someone else.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am all for one of them being replaced with Erin Andrews. 

If not her it does not matter to me if they do away the sideline reporters.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Why don't the networks simply use a cheerleader to walk up and down the sideline and simply show her strutting her stuff? ;-)

I'd like that more than the sideline reporters..


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

It seems to me that the sideline reporter position is mostly used as a way to inject women into the game......as the sideline reporters, with the exception of Tony Saragosa, are women. Good ridence.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like I'm going to be somewhat counter flow to this thread. I like a good side-line reporter used appropriately. (Many production teams don't do football well, especially the ones who only do one game a week--they tend to spend way too much time talking about things other than what is really happening on the field.)

Ok, back to sideline reporters. Tony does a great job adding good color and real reporting to the game. Without saying whether or not Suzy or Michele did a good job, there are times when a good reporter can get better access to sideline information like injuries and coaches comments. Those I find useful and valuable. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I'd still rather see a cute cheerleader doing her stuff.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for MNF. Now, about Kornheiser....


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> Good for MNF. Now, about Kornheiser....


MNF needs an overhaul in the booth too!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like them to get rid of the in-the-booth guests.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The sideline reports and in-booth guests are too fluffy for me. But I'm a purist - I want my football. I also don't like those stupid down arrows and red zone stats and all that sh** they superimpose on the field. I think the networks are trying to increase viewer ship to people that may not otherwise watch football by adding these elements. At least MNF has discovered that true fans ain't buying it.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm a purist - I want my football


I'm with you.
Whenever they cut to a sideline reporter, I feel like they could be showing something football related, like the quarterback talking to his coach, the defense getting pumped for the next possession, or something.
However, these are the ones that get injury updates, right?
Tony Saragusa is the worst, he needs to go away.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

yes there is way too much jabbering & laughing going
on with the prime time games.....& those kornheiser 15 minute
editorials while the game is in progress is getting to me too


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> I'd still rather see a cute cheerleader doing her stuff.


I honestly don't get the point of cheerleaders at games. I'm not knocking the athletics involved in doing some of what they do...

but... when I watch football, I want to watch football. If I wanted to watch scantily clad girls then there are lots of other options for that. So I actually don't pay much attention to the cheerleaders at games either. I would be fine without time spent on that as well.


----------



## pbg (Oct 11, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I honestly don't get the point of cheerleaders at games. I'm not knocking the athletics involved in doing some of what they do...
> 
> but... when I watch football, I want to watch football. If I wanted to watch scantily clad girls then there are lots of other options for that. So I actually don't pay much attention to the cheerleaders at games either. I would be fine without time spent on that as well.


I think the BEARS and the Giants are the only two NFL teams without cheerleaders.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

pbg said:


> I think the BEARS and the Giants are the only two NFL teams without cheerleaders.


The Packers don't have official cheerleaders, but some games I've been to have had the University of Wisconsin - Green Bay cheerleaders there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

A classic Suzy Kolber moment:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I honestly don't get the point of cheerleaders at games. I'm not knocking the athletics involved in doing some of what they do...
> 
> but... when I watch football, I want to watch football. If I wanted to watch scantily clad girls then there are lots of other options for that. So I actually don't pay much attention to the cheerleaders at games either. I would be fine without time spent on that as well.


Now, now, now, don't you go taking away the eye candy too! They only really show them going into and out of commercials anyway. I may be a purist but don't take away cheerleaders!!


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

pbg said:


> I think the BEARS and the Giants are the only two NFL teams without cheerleaders.


I don't think the Steelers have them either....


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Pittsburgh Steelers Cheerleaders:


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll take Pam Oliver over Tony KornJERK any day:lol:


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Shouldn't those cheerleaders be sinking into the field?


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

Bring back Frank Gifford and Dan Fouts and keep just Al Michaels


----------

